

Tom Lane joins Salesforce.com - selenamarie
http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/PgCon_2013_Developer_Meeting

======
pvh
Those of us at another arm of Salesforce ( <http://postgres.heroku.com> ) are
incredibly honored to have Tom join the family. The team they've put together
there is doing some really exciting work.

------
willlll
Tom Lane is a hero. Guy worked on TIFF, did a ton of PNG, then organized JPEG,
and now does seriously awesome work on postgres, and has for some time.

He also responds to a ton of postgres mailing list emails
<http://www.citusdata.com/blog/57-postgresql-full-text-search>

~~~
surrealize
Seriously! Most of what I know about relational databases, I learned by
reading Tom Lane's emails to pgsql-hackers and -performance.

------
selenamarie
For a little more context on why this might matter:
[http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/10/salesforce-
orac...](http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/10/salesforce-oracle)

------
sheff
I always look forward to reading Toms stuff on the pgsql-hackers mailing list
- I hope this move means Salesforce is making a big push into Postgres core
development.

BTW, the linked page also has some interesting notes on what the PG developers
are planning to work on in upcoming releases, and is well worth a read.

